# Alarmtabelle, wie funktionierts ?



## cas (7 Februar 2010)

Hallo,

ich quäl mich gerade mit der Alarmtabelle bei der BECKHOFF ab.

Kann mir jemand mal ein kleines Beispiel geben ?

Einfach nur 2 oder drei Alarme (bool auf 1). Quittierung und fertig.

Ich kriegs nicht hin 

MfG CAS


----------



## Chräshe (8 Februar 2010)

Hallo cas,

 Wenn du die „PLC HMI CE“ oder „PLC HMI Web“  nutzen willst, hast du Pech. Beide unterstützten die Alarmtabelle noch nicht. Siehe HMI Features Übersicht ...

 Arbeitest du mit der „PLC HMI“, dann drück mal „F1“ und benutze als Suchwort „Alarmklassen“, „Alarmtabelle“, „Alarmgruppen“. Es würde mich schwer wundern, wenn da nichts zu finden wäre. 

 Alternativ kannst du dich bei http://www.3s-software.com kostenlos anmelden. Dann hast du Zugang zum Download-Bereich. Da gibt es eventuell ein passendes Beispiel...

 Vielleicht hilft auch das weiter:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=31062
 Hier wurde die Alarmtabelle weggelassen, da die Funktion nur zum starten der EXE benutzt wurde...

 Gruß
 Chräshe


----------



## Sinix (9 Februar 2010)

Gab hier schon Beispiele im Forum, z.B.

http://www.sps-foren.de/showthread.php?t=32087&highlight=Alarmtabelle


----------



## cas (9 Februar 2010)

nur mal so zum Verständnis ob ich das richtig verstanden habe:

Die Codesys Alarmtabelle funktioniert unter CE nicht ???

Ich teste meine Prgramme meißten vorab local auf dem laptop. Das wäre dann ein ganz schöner sche... .

MfG CAS


----------



## Chräshe (9 Februar 2010)

Hallo CAS,

Die TwinCAT Alarmtabelle funktioniert unter CE nicht. Es kann aber sein,
dass die aktuelle CoDeSys Version 2.xx die Funktion inzwischen 
unterstütz. Zumindest meine ich, etwas darüber gelesen zu haben…:sm4:

Dass nicht Alle Funktionen unterstützt werden, so wie man es von der 
Simulation am Notebook gewohnt ist, ist in der Tat eine gemeine Falle! 
:evil::evil::evil:

Beim folgenden Link wurde das Problem mit der Alarmtabelle umgangen: 

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=25726&page=2#14

Gruß
Chräshe


----------

